# Light a Candle



## Dibley

Being a vicar I often try to light a candle each day in my church for all of FF - but I know for many people taking 'time out' of an already busy week to go to church is not always possible. Anyway here is a great website that everyone - whether you have a faith or not - can use:

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng

Hope you enjoy the experience 

Dibley 

/links


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Thank you Dibley, I've just lit a candle for those in search of motherhood.


----------



## Fiffi

Me too. THank you for the link.


----------



## Fionab

Dibley (love the name!)

Thanks for the link, I lit one for our EC tomorrow.  I did go into our local church and light one earlier as well but this is nice to be able to go back and see it.

Fiona


----------



## nikkis

plese girls light a candle for my son Josh who we lost in 2005..next week will be his 19th birthday and we miss him terribly
Nikki
xxx


----------



## Fiffi

Have done Nikki...very sorry to hear of your loss

hugs
xx


----------



## nikkis

fiffi
what  pretty little girl you have..congrats and thank you for your thoughts..there is hope out there xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

have lit a candle (JCT) for babies wanted, children lost and children yet to be. Also for those of us thankful for our miracles.

Thinking of you nikkis


----------



## Milly40

Nikki,
      I have lit  a candle for Josh........  he will not be forgotten..... 

                      love Milly


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I have put my group name as FF


----------



## hbrodie

thanks dibley.
I go to church every sunday but we don't have candles there. Instead, I say a prayer each sunday for all FFs. At christmas we have candles we can light and I intend to light one this coming christmas for you all. xx


----------



## Dibley

Aww that's lovely of you hun 

Dibley x


----------



## loobylou713

Thank you Dibs. I thought i would pop on and say hello. I am not a very religious person more spiritual. Thank you for the candle site I think that is a lovely place to think of the reason you are lighting the candle.


Linda
xxx


----------



## Dibley

Great to see you on here Linda - you're most welcome 

When all the religious trappings and rules have been removed - all that is left - and rightly so - is the 'spiritual' - that's where I personally find God 

Glad you liked the site  - it's a gentle place where all, regardless of bliefs can go and take time out to light a candle and have space with their own thoughts 

Chat later I'm sure 

Dibs x


----------



## Cazacan

What a wonderful area, thank you, feel very grateful to have been able to light a candle..
x caz


----------



## Julie Wilts

Beginning to feel it's not my day ... just tried to light a candle and the computer froze ... tried again ... and I can't get into the site.

Oh well, try again tomorrow.


----------



## allyjo

Thank you so much for this site
Ally


----------



## elvis2003

what a fab link,have just used it to give my lovely friend some strength following the loss of her mum yday,and for all of us! thanks dibs xx


----------



## wannabe mum

Dibs - Thanks for that what a great site   

Sorry I haven't visited your threads before but I am not religious at all I am a more spiritual chick since Caelan.

Love & hugs
Wendy xxx


----------



## nikkis

Dear Wendy
firstly Im so very sorry about your lovely baby Caelan..I too lost my boy (he was 16) and am certainly not religious these days..the very opposite Im afraid, but do hope that there is something else out there looking after our children
Nikki
xxx


----------



## kareybird

Thank you - just lit one as well. 

Much appreciated - just what I needed

Mx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles

Thankyou so much for this link. As you know I have been struggling with my faith abit recently, but I lit a candle yesterday asking for strength and patience and it really helped. x


----------



## Dibley

A few people have sent me pm's asking where this went to


----------



## DreamCameTrue

Good thinking Dibs! I always forget that when you post it bumps it up.

Also - just as an FYI - whenever I post I use my initials and for "Group" I always put in FF for us. In case anyone wants to do the same to be able to see support or when you are supporting others in their IF journey.

~Kat~


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I have just lit another one, thank you for bumping as this is a timely day for me to do this.

Again I have used FF as the group.

xx


----------

